# Lake Carnegie, NJ



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

This lake has been in the local newspapers because of this lake's suprising increase of bald eagle populations! It's pretty cool to see them fly around this lake. Anyway, this is the lake I mostly fish in.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

The first post only allowed me to enter 3 pics for some reason? Here's another one.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful Water! Im going to come visit one day and fish it with you.


The attachments were set to a maximum of 3 by default. I set it to 10.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim said:


> Beautiful Water! Im going to come visit one day and fish it with you.
> 
> 
> The attachments were set to a maximum of 3 by default. I set it to 10.


Bring your boat! I don't have one and they don't allow gas outboards! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

What county is that? I am there!


----------



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> What county is that? I am there!


Mercer County in Princeton. It's right off of Route 1 behind a Ruby Tuesdays on this road called Mapleton Road. It's pretty funny because on side of Ruby Tuesdays is this beautiful place with bald eagles, the other side is a busy highway with shopping complexes. :roll: I fish off the walkpath, so I'm not sure where the boatramp is if you have one. They only allow electric outboards though. https://njbassanglers.com/places.php use that link and look under "Mercer County" to find more information about it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats only 90 miles from where I work in Stamford CT one day every other week. Do I smell a get together forming? I would trailer my boat.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

hehe maybe 8) . Just remember I have school on weekdays :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey by any chance is there a Dunder Mifflin there, or used to be :wink: . If anybody knows what I am talking about. 
What just realized that Stamford is like 3 hours away. Have a nice drive!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 6, 2007)

Jim if you make it to Nj I will fish the DE with you. Let me know


----------



## SMDave (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the Lake in winter! I took these pictures sometime in early February, I believe the 1st.


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2008)

man, that lake screams bass!


----------

